# how to build a smoker from scratch?



## marc p (Jul 14, 2008)

every year my buddies and i go to a fish camp for memorial day weekend....last year i attempted to smoke  15 racks of ribs over an open fire...everyone loved them so much they wanted more....so my buddies dad works with metal...and said he would build one for us from scratch if we could get some specs on them? does anyone know a good place i can find specs on smokers?? thanks!! marc


----------



## richtee (Jul 14, 2008)

Hia Marc...welcome to SMF!  Stop into Roll Call foum and make an intro post... let us know your experience, location, likes, dislikes..dog food type  LOL!

And here's a bit of info to digest, with some nice diagrams:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...53668#poststop


----------



## emtee (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Marc... what Rich said. Sound off so we know you inside and out (kidding).

Smokers can be as simple as a cardboard box and a hot plate or as eleaborate as a stealth bomber (my electric is proof of the latter). For camp smoking I have successfully used a 30 gallon steel drum with a few grill racks and a variable vent in the lid. At the camps I attend we ain't doing rocket science. I use charcoal as the heat source with wood chunks for smoke. A strategically placed door at the bottom with a variable air intake or two will keep the draft going. That design works good, but the sky's the limit. That, and weight too. I just can't haul a bigassed 1/4" plate steel box all over the West Virginia mountains. The sheet metal drum on the other hand weighs very little.

You'll get many more solutions here. These guys are good.


----------



## soarkrebel (Jul 14, 2008)

I say just use your imagination. You could look at some pictures to help with your decision but when your doing it for yourself the fun is doing it your way!!


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 14, 2008)

I remember seeing something pretty cool.  This guy wanted a smoker he could take anywhere but didnt want a trailer model or a thin walled deal.  HIs smoker was made from 1/4 inch plate but he welded a draw bar to go into his hitch reciever.  Seemed like it was working for him.  I think I would maybe do firebox 1/4 but thinner on smoke chamber.


----------



## mulepackin (Jul 17, 2008)

Your buddies' dad clearly doesn't visit this forum, he might not know what he could be in for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Pretty generous offer from what is obviously a pretty standup kind of guy. Good luck with whatever you end up building.


----------

